# Krispy Kreme Edinburgh



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Has anyone been yet? I'm going to pick up a box, or two, tomorrow :argie:


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Overrated.

Dont be surprised if you have to Q for hours LOL


----------



## Certi (May 5, 2011)

I'm getting some brought to me tomorrow :-D. Not tried any yet but I can't believe people have been waiting 2-3 hours to get them. Madness!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

-Jamie- said:


> Overrated.
> 
> Dont be surprised if you have to Q for hours LOL


Not overrated but well over priced


----------



## keithjeb (Nov 25, 2012)

Whenever I'm up there I stay in the novotel over the road, was there the week it opened, and it was queues out the door the full three days I was there. Living in manchester where you can't shift for the things I reckon its a bit overrated.

Proper seaside donuts where you can see the machine working FTW - or morrisons as a second choice.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I picked some up last thursday..

12 minutes in the queue (8am, on the way to my unit 5 minutes up the road from Krispy Kreme)


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Past this a few times when driving home from work. 45 minutes to wait on some doughnuts?


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I picked some up last thursday..
> 
> 12 minutes in the queue (8am, on the way to my unit 5 minutes up the road from Krispy Kreme)


Trust you getting a unit next to Krispy Kreme well how we're they and did you check the icing with the PTG and improve gloss
Ps how you doing Craig


----------



## seany (Mar 27, 2008)

Got some earlier. Only waited about fifteen minutes or so. Worth the wait though.


----------



## -Jamie- (Nov 6, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> Not overrated but well over priced


Pfft, Go try some Tim Hortons ones then get back to me:thumb:


----------



## dombaird (Jan 10, 2013)

I went on Sunday, box of dozen original and box of assorted for £14.95, wouldn't rush back IMO but not bad! Still not sure if they beat a Greggs caramel fudge doughnut


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Trust you getting a unit next to Krispy Kreme well how we're they and did you check the icing with the PTG and improve gloss
> Ps how you doing Craig


haha.. the unit came first, then they happened to build a Krispy Kreme next to me! 
know their market and all haha...

They were good, felt sick though since I had no proper food all day but ate 6 bloody doughnuts 

I used to get them once a week in Engerland you know.. (you can tell lol) 
no stranger to a Krispy Kreme


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

Can't wait to get through for some when it calms down. When I'm down south I scoop a 12 box on the way back up.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

CraigQQ said:


> haha.. the unit came first, then they happened to build a Krispy Kreme next to me!
> know their market and all haha...
> 
> They were good, felt sick though since I had no proper food all day but ate 6 bloody doughnuts
> ...


You know where you'll be going on way to the next meet


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Do they do any sugar free ones, especially for people who are allergic to nuts and are diabetic.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I went on the opening day, waiting 15 mins for the drive through was fine, heard some stories of fights kicking off with queue jumpers etc.....not sure how true that is though !!!

I ended up coming home with 48 donuts lol and I loved everyone one i had


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Well that was an adventure! I went about 2.30pm and the queue was out the retail part and back onto the roundabout so decided to give it a miss and get them on the way back. Went back at 5.30 and it was just as bad :wall: so parked up and walked across and the queue of people were out the door, luckily they opened a till right at the door, 6 minutes later and I'm back in the car tucking in to my Assorted Dozen :thumb: Job done.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

This is the reason the biggest health crisis in the UK today is obesity. It's embaressing

Leave the donuts and have an apple.

Regards Mr. Motivator. x


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

Grommit said:


> This is the reason the biggest health crisis in the UK today is obesity. It's embaressing
> 
> Leave the donuts and have an apple.
> 
> Regards Mr. Motivator. x


Haha, you are correct though. It was like people were getting their last meal.
I did have a bit of fruit, I had the Strawberry cheesecake, and the raspberry filled :lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Currently in the Q..

Fcukin nightmare


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Grommit said:


> This is the reason the biggest health crisis in the UK today is obesity. It's embaressing
> 
> Leave the donuts and have an apple.
> 
> Regards Mr. Motivator. x


WHAT??..... quit your jibber jabba fool's


----------



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

they're the most tastiest donuts I've ever had.. Even better if you get them in the morning when they;'ve been made just a few hours earlier.

They are pricey - but worth it if you've got a few quid lying around.

I this krispy kreme may be affected by the downturn a bit. Spending £3.40 on 3 donughts does feel pricy (never buy singles - you'll wish you bought more).


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Currently in the Q..
> 
> Fcukin nightmare


:lol:

I've seen the queue when going home every night.. no way in hell am I spending 30+ minutes to queue for doughnuts!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

How can doughnuts be so overhyped? 

Ok they maybe are good, but people are willing to wait great lengths of time after travelling a fair distance just for a good doughnut. 

If some people put as much effort into day to day life as they have to get a doughnut our economy wouldn't be half as stuffed.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive been here since 19:00
Shoot me now


----------



## richtung (Apr 14, 2008)

We've had KK in Manchester a few years now. Chocolate Kreme is my favourite followed by Maple glaze.

With offers like these, its very hard to resist....


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Ive been here since 19:00
> Shoot me now


in the car/drive through queue?

I must have passed you at 10 past 7, went to the tesco across in the HGait retail park across the road when I left the unit.

Thought about picking up a couple doughnuts at Krispy Kreme for the family as a treat, but f*ck waiting in that queue!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Drive thru.

Boom just been served


----------



## tuffty22 (Sep 10, 2012)

AaronGTi said:


> Ive been here since 19:00
> Shoot me now


Drive through or shop Q.

Oops just seen other post!


----------



## carfix (May 28, 2010)

Not casting aspersions, but if they battered and deep fried the d'nuts again after the toppings, well they may have a hit there.


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

That's how it was in Enfield in 2003 when it opened then after a few weeks you can get in and out in 5 mins. You know that there fresh when the light is on at the top


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Ive eaten 3 donuts and now im away to spew


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

hold on, you waited 2 hours and 22 minutes for doughnuts aaron? your mental mate! absolutely mental!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

I had driven all that way and sat in a big Q it would be silly to abandon ship.

I'd never go back tbh


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

AaronGTi said:


> Ive eaten 3 donuts and now im away to spew


So that £14.95 for 12 and £20 for fuel while waiting were they gold topped:lol:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Actually £9.95 for 12, we bought 36 :lol:
Didnt cost much on fuel tbh maybe £10, was in the mrs Polo 1.2 pmsl


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

it's £14.95 for 12 original and 12 variety.
or £8.95 for 12 original, and £9.95 for 12 variety if not bought together.

expensive really, I don't imagine I'll be back anytime soon, even though I pass it everyday and spend my days 3 minutes away


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Compared to donuts out of greggs etc the krispy kremes are great value i think.

Its £9.95 12 assorted and £10.95 choose your own 12.


----------



## Savitar (Feb 17, 2013)

I drove past on Saturday and there must have been 200 people lined up and a line of cars going back for....well I couldn't tell....

I love KK but they are not all worth that! Give it a month and there will be no line!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

We popped by on our way home to aberdeen, thinking at 8pm on a Saturday night it wouls be dead... nope was told there was a 2hr wait and that was just for the drive thru. Will I go back yeah probably but wont be till end of april now once baby is here! 

Ps we were homein pjs before the 2hrs was up... im not crackers, its only doughnuts lol


----------



## mikey_d (May 2, 2011)

No worth it imho really but been twice lol blame the mrs


----------



## b9rgo1234 (May 3, 2009)

A 2 hour wait is really a joke, I did enjoy them but I wouldn't wait that long.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

The queue's are all but gone now, I bought an assorted box of 12 for £9.95, in and out in 5 mins. They are nice but not mind-blowing. Will go back for more though.


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Was passing hermiston gait on friday morning via work and the q was massive and at 8.40am too.
I was told though that they made a wopping 66k in the first week of opening!!! yea i googled to check too


----------



## zerouali (Jun 15, 2008)

Trip tdi said:


> Do they do any sugar free ones, especially for people who are allergic to nuts and are diabetic.


Yep, the hole in the middle is for nut allergic diabetics

Honestly I think Krispy Kreme are sugary cheap rubbish at vastly inflated prices. Greggs beat them hands down, or bring back dunkin donuts!


----------

